

Ask HN: Do many people use PRWeb.com? Is it effective? - benhoyt

I'm thinking of promoting my startup via PRWeb, and have heard plenty of rave reviews about it, but remain somewhat skeptical. Anyone here used it? Is it effective, and what did you see as a result?
======
paraschopra
Yes, I used it. Can't say if it is effective or not but looks legit to me, not
like other spammy PR distribution websites/

